# Choosing a Campsite



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

When planning a camping trip, it’s most important to find a good campsite. Finding a good campsite can greatly contribute to a wonderful camping experience. By the same token, a poor campsite can cause a lot of problems and make for a miserable time. Keeping this in mind, there are a few things to consider when choosing your campsite.

Plan your campsite before you even leave home. Check out the area first to find out what the camping regulations are permit requirements are. Ask around in the area about what campsites are established. You can also check out a camper’s map to find symbols that indicate established campsites. Many campsites have rules about how many people can stay at one site so be sure to find this information out ahead of time.

Choose a campsite that won’t disturb the environment. This means camping on surfaces such as bare ground, sand or gravel. Camping at established campsites will also have a minimum impact on the environment as these areas are made for campers and are established to have people carrying on activities on them. If the campsite is not established, bring along a container and bags that you can use for garbage. Remember that the ground you choose to visit won’t be there for much longer if it’s not treated properly. Also set your camp up at least two hundred feet away from water.

Remember that camping is all about relaxing so keep this in mind as you are choosing a campsite. A scenic area is very nice and can help with relaxation. Who isn’t relaxed when they are looking at beautiful woods or a calming waterfront? Set up camp away from trails and other campers. This will allow for more privacy and will also be a very relaxing setting. Choose a spot that has both sunny and shady areas. Try to set up the tent in the sunny area as the morning sun will warm the tent up. Choose a site that is away from mosquitoes and other pests. These areas include marshy places, still water and tall grass.

Above all, make sure that your campsite is safe. If camping in a rocky area, be aware of ledges as this is where snakes like to make their home. Be wary of camping at the bottom of cliffs as these can often be spots for falling loose rocks. When choosing your campsite, choose a site that is above the high water mark. This will keep you safe and dry should flooding occur. Know what poison oak and poison ivy look like and stay away from these areas. Try to find something that will block high winds. This includes things such as tall trees and high boulders. Not only will it keep you more comfortable but it will also help keep your campsite in order.

Campsites are such a huge part of the camping experience that they can really add or detract from the whole experience. It helps to do a little research and know what you are looking for when you are choosing a campsite!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Choosing a campsite is very important thing. My Dad had chosen places many different times. They were always safe and enjoyable. When he took us to Canada, the terrain was very rocky. There were huge rocks, and trees and lakes. The campsite we chose was a state campsite. When we put the boat in the water,though, he had to watch out for rocks in the water. We had a great time there.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I live about 5 minutes from Prince Gallitzin State Park in PA and I have driven through the campground to choose a site several times. They don't have a really good system of marking the sites that were already reserved, but don't have their tenants set up in them yet.

So I write down a block of nice sites with a few criteria: (I am a tent camper, so it may differ from some of your criteria)

1. It has to be close (but not too close) to the water pump. I don't want to haul heavy water containers for a quarter of a mile. I usually set up the tailgate of my truck for a make shift kitchen station, so I don't want to have to tear that down to drive to the water source and haul water that way.

2. It has to be within eyeshot, while being as far away as possible from the noise of the playground areas. Since my kids are 5 & 7 they will want to play on the playground, but I don't want to get woke up at sunrise by the kids that escaped from their parents tent and hit the playground.

3. I try to make sure the site has two trees that are close enough together to string up my hammock, and two trees that are far enough apart without obstructions to string up my clothes line.

4. I try not to be the campsite beside major throughways. If the path to the bathhouse, or the water pump, or the camp store, or pet walking trail is beside the site... I really am not interested in trying to sleep there.

5. I avoid being close to the dumpsters for obvious reasons.

6. I stay away from power boxes (like the large substation modules) or any structure that lays nice and still for long enough for bees to build nests inside of them.

Wow... I didn't realize how snootie I was until I typed it all out!! hehehe I guess I just assume that Murphy's Law will come and get me leading everything that could go wrong to go wrong.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

All these points are actually good and I don't think snobish at all. The idea of camping is to enjoy yourself so if you can pick and choose sites, you might as well do so.

The other thing is if you only get to go camping a few times a year, you want to make the most of it. I particularly agree with number 4



kiteri said:


> 4. I try not to be the campsite beside major throughways. If the path to the bathhouse, or the water pump, or the camp store, or pet walking trail is beside the site... I really am not interested in trying to sleep there.


I will be noisy for sure plus some people do not have the common courtesy to go around your site. It will continually have people on the site.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are really good suggestions kiteri. I really like:
_6. I stay away from power boxes (like the large substation modules) or any structure that lays nice and still for long enough for bees to build nests inside of them.
_I never thought of that one. It is a great idea and one I will pay more attention to when we look for a spot.


----------

